# Архив старых тем >  "Внучка Пикассо"

## Alenajazz

Недавно, пару месяцев назад, я увлеклась живописью и графикой и начала брать первые уроки. Этот процесс поглотил меня настолько, что я ставила себе будильник, чтобы не прозевать работу или котлеты, например. Домашние сразу меня "окрестили" как "Внучка Пикассо". Я пока учусь работать сухой пастелью, линерами и маркерами. Дудлинг и зентангл меня захватили, но пастель осталась моим любимым материалом для творчества.

1. Первая моя работа, "Лис Тадеуш". Пастель. Июнь 2016

[img]http://*********ru/10581386m.jpg[/img]

2. "Кот Иннокентий". Пастель. Июнь 2016

[img]http://*********ru/10568074m.jpg[/img]

3. "Уточка-мандаринка Жозефина". Пастель. Июль 2016

[img]http://*********ru/10569098m.jpg[/img]

4. В технике зентангл "Рыбка по имени Хосе". Маркеры, линеры, карандаши. Июль 2016

[img]http://*********ru/10575242m.jpg[/img]

5. Зентангл "Счастье Анхен". Маркеры, линеры, карандаши. Июль 2016

[img]http://*********ru/10559882m.jpg[/img]

Я по профессии хореограф.

----------

Базилевс (07.10.2016), Джина (07.10.2016), Курица (19.07.2016), Натали69 (19.07.2016), Окрыленная (18.07.2016), Славина (18.07.2016)

----------


## Alenajazz

Серия зентанглов про обожаемых мною котов "Завтра - март!"
 Маркеры, линеры, карандаши. Июль 2016.

Пока один вариант. Но будут ещё!!!! Надо приобрести линеры других цветов,  а то мне маловато цветовой гаммы...

[img]http://*********ru/10593451m.jpg[/img]

----------

Базилевс (07.10.2016), Джина (07.10.2016), Курица (19.07.2016)

----------


## татуся

Очень много незнакомых слов,но очень красиво,браво!!!

----------

Alenajazz (26.07.2016)

----------


## Alenajazz

Спасибо, Татуся! А незнакомые слова и мне ни сразу стали знакомыми и понятными. 

Дудлинг (doodling) как стиль рисования происходит от английского слова doodle (бессознательные каракули). Такая техника подходит для всех от детей до взрослых, которые никогда не занимались рисованием. Дудлинг узоры позволяют сохранить концентрацию без умственного напряжения, эффективно справляясь с монотонией. Отсюда doodling можно по праву считать оригинальным и практически не затратным вариантом арт-терапии и медитации. Дудлинг является свободной техникой и предлагает безграничные возможности для самовыражения на листе бумаги.

[img]http://*********ru/10668830m.jpg[/img]

Зентангл (zentangle) был создан Риком Робертсом и Марией Томас в качестве запатентованной методики рисования. Она позволяет почувствовать себя настоящим художником, справиться со стрессом, агрессией и улучшить свое самочувствие с помощью узоров, орнаментов и различных паттернов. Создатели предлагают рисовать на белых листах шириной 3.5 дюйма (8,9 см) чернилами, линером или гелевой ручкой.

Стиль зентангл не только приносит удовольствие и развивает творческие способности, но и позволяет добиться художественной медитации. В отличие от дудлинга zentangle требует определенной концентрации и сосредоточенности от художника. Поэтому эта техника не может быть выполнена бессознательно и требует полного погружения в процесс.

Зентангл и дудлинг способствуют развитию креативности, реализации творческого потенциала, повышают уверенность в себе, тренируют такие психические процессы, как внимание, мышление и память. Помимо этого можно улучшить свою собранность и настроение, достичь внутренней гармонии и управлять гневом.

[img]http://*********ru/10681105m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10673937m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10664721m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10647313m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Alenajazz

Сейчас я осваиваю рисование зентанглов белой пастой ручки на чёрной бумаге. Очень неожиданные получаются рисунки! Как шедевр, размещу эту, не свою работу - мне до неё далеко, как до Москвы пешком....

[img]http://*********ru/10654480m.jpg[/img]

----------

Gerlin (08.10.2016), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (04.10.2016)

----------


## татуся

Пенелопа,огромное спасибо за экскурс незнакомых мне слов,развиваюсь во всех направлениях.
Буду ждать ваше рисование зентанглов!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Пенелопа,огромное спасибо за экскурс


Всегда рада видеть! Смутило только имя Пенелопа. Начала размышлять.... Это сравнение с Пенелопой Крус? (не, я не такая талантливая)Это ассоциация с фильмом Палански "Пенелопа", где главная героиня со свиным пятачком?? (потрогала свой нос на всякий случай - не, всё нормально) Или это про Пенелопу из "Одиссеи" Гомера? В переводе - "верная жена". Пенелопс - род уток, которые отличаются тем, что, создав однажды брачную пару, сохраняют её на протяжении всей жизни. Так тоже мимо... Я замужем в 3 раз. А-ааа! Наверное  в профиле я себя назвала как-то в этом стиле, да??? Вообще в миру я Алёна.

----------


## Alenajazz

Пока готовых зентанглов нет, покажу свои вязаные изделия. Вяжу сумки, чехлы на мобильный, манжеты, кометички, туники, игрушки....

В ознакомительных целях скидываю некоторые свои работы.

1. Чехол на смартфон 

[img]http://*********ru/10662603m.jpg[/img]

2. Чехол на смартфон

[img]http://*********ru/10661579m.jpg[/img]

3. Кошка Русалина

[img]http://*********ru/10666699m.jpg[/img]

4. Белка Венера

[img]http://*********ru/10674891m.jpg[/img]

----------

Базилевс (07.10.2016), Джина (07.10.2016), Еленка1976 (07.10.2016), Славина (07.10.2016)

----------


## Alenajazz

Попробовала рисовать акрилом по дереву. Контурами сложно равномерно работать. Надо прикупить специальные инструменты, чтобы точечная живопись была более однородная. В планах - освоить австралийскую точечную живопись. Ну а пока - такие вот пробнички...

[img]http://*********ru/11602644.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/11604692m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/11658967m.jpg[/img]

----------

Базилевс (07.10.2016), Джина (07.10.2016), Еленка1976 (07.10.2016), Славина (07.10.2016)

----------


## Alenajazz

И наброски в рабочей тетради - бумага, пастель.

[img]http://*********ru/11650775m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/11654871m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/11647703m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/11635415m.jpg[/img]

----------

Базилевс (07.10.2016), Еленка1976 (07.10.2016), Славина (07.10.2016)

----------


## Alenajazz

Заинтересовала меня и работа над декорированием мебели для кукол. Вот такой первый опыт.... В следующий раз буду делать уже по-другому. Ну а пока.... Простенький вариант.

 Дерево, акрил. Октябрь 2016.

Стол.

[img]http://*********ru/11710131m.jpg[/img]

Кресло.

[img]http://*********ru/11701939m.jpg[/img]

Диван. 

[img]http://*********ru/11706035m.jpg[/img]

В фотосессии участвовали свин Даниэль и кошка Русалина.

[img]http://*********ru/11691699m.jpg[/img]

----------

skomorox (07.10.2016), Базилевс (07.10.2016), Джина (07.10.2016), Еленка1976 (07.10.2016), Славина (07.10.2016)

----------


## Джина

> И наброски в рабочей тетради - бумага, пастель.


Хотела уже вопить - где я? Оказалась на месте  :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Заинтересовала меня и работа над декорированием мебели для кукол. Вот такой первый опыт.... В следующий раз буду делать уже по-другому. Ну а пока.... Простенький вариант.


Не знаю, насколько простенький, но энергетикой от этих штучек меня хорошо накрыло )))))))))))))

Интересно как  :Ok:

----------

Alenajazz (08.10.2016)

----------


## Gerlin

Атмосферные картины! Мне нравится, что некоторые пропорции не соблюдены, изюминка появляется. Похоже на книжные иллюстрации. Как будто животные наделены человеческими качествами, иллюстрации к басням:)

----------

Alenajazz (08.10.2016)

----------


## Alenajazz

*Gerlin*, спасибо за профессиональный отзыв. Посмотрела ваши работы и сижу прибабахнутая. Как вы бесподобно и ярко видите мир!!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

Скидываю пока свои сумки вязаные. Ибо для живописи и графики пока не комильфо - отопление не включили.... :Tu: 

1. Сумка в стиле бохо с любимой цифрой. Связана к 13-летию моего танцевального коллектива:

[img]http://*********ru/11828488.jpg[/img]

2. Летняя сумочка "Карамелька" в рустикальном стиле:

[img]http://*********ru/11824392.jpg[/img]

3. Сумка детская "Гарринча" (названа в честь знаменитого бразильского футболиста):

[img]http://*********ru/11823368.jpg[/img]

4. Моя любимая сумка с вышитым деревом:

[img]http://*********ru/11836680.jpg[/img]

5. Три чехла на мобильный, первый - Птенец кречета (подарен коллеге с фамилией Кречетова):

[img]http://*********ru/11832584.jpg[/img]

Второй - подарен ученице. Показываю с двух сторон.Там есть талисманная монетка из Праги.

[img]http://*********ru/11854088.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/11800843.jpg[/img]

Третий - в стиле фолк:

[img]http://*********ru/11801865.jpg[/img]

----------

Базилевс (12.11.2016)

----------


## Alenajazz

Наконец-то в рамках и с паспарту Кот Тимофей и Лис Тадеуш. И кошка Бася -  ценитель искусства.[img]http://*********ru/12455690.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/12458762.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/12456714.jpg[/img]

----------


## Alenajazz

[img]http://*********ru/12517133.jpg[/img]  И сумка Чучундра.[img]http://*********ru/12502797.jpg[/img]

----------


## Alenajazz

И новый джемпер.

----------

Славина (07.12.2016)

----------

